# Aaarrrrrghhhhhh!  Double IRS Tax Payment...Any Suggestions?



## Egret1986 (Apr 25, 2011)

Just got back from a week of vacation, and decided I needed to look over the checking account.  Seems on 4/15, my check to the IRS cleared my bank account.  Also on that date, an automatic debit for the same amount to the IRS was deducted from my account.  I don't remember setting this up through TurboTax, but I must have.  When I think IRS, I think bureacratic (sp) government entity.  Would you try to contact them or wait for things to shake out?  It's a good chunk o' change, but nothing that's going to keep me from feeding the kids.  All I can do right now is shake my head, sigh, and know that I've got to deal with something else that I personally am responsible for creating.  


PS....Thanks, Tuggers, for being there for me when I'm just not sure what to do!


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 25, 2011)

I have made inadvertent overpayment and had them automatically- and unbeknownst to me refund the amount- with interest. Better interest than in the bank (6%iirc). Problem is you don't know when it will show up. I don't know if they will issue you a paper check or electronically refund the overpayment, but it will happen.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Luanne (Apr 25, 2011)

I accidentally overpaid my state tax and got the refund back about a week ago.


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 25, 2011)

I accidentally overpaid a couple years ago and they sent a check.  I don't remember how long it took, but it seemed like it was within a month or so.


----------



## IngridN (Apr 26, 2011)

Same here. I had overlooked an estimated payment and received the refund about one month after I had filed.

Ingrid


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 26, 2011)

This blurb from the IRS website provides two numbers you might call for assistance:

Taxpayers should call the Treasury Financial Agent, Customer Service, at *1-888-353-4537*, toll-free, to cancel a payment or to report problems such as... Customer Service is available 24 hours a day, 7 days a week...

Taxpayers may also call *1-888-353-4537* to inquire about payments but should wait at least 7 - 10 days after the e-file return is accepted before calling...

Contact the IRS immediately at *1-800-829-1040* if there is an error in the amount withdrawn. If Treasury causes an incorrect amount of funds to be withdrawn from a bank account, Treasury is responsible for returning any improperly transferred funds.


----------



## Egret1986 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Thanks everyone!  Decided to give them a call tonight.*

The person on the other end of the telephone was quite helpful.  Took quite awhile to get through to someone.  He indicated I'd have to wait until sometime in June to get the refund, but that it will happen.  He said they process the returns that have refunds (no tax due) first, then process the ones that owe after that.  Since I owed, they will get to me around June 1.

"I have made inadvertent overpayment and had them automatically- and unbeknownst to me refund the amount- with interest. Better interest than in the bank (6%iirc). Problem is you don't know when it will show up. I don't know if they will issue you a paper check or electronically refund the overpayment, but it will happen.

Jim Ricks"

Wow, interest.  After telling someone at work about my situation, they joked "yeah, you ought to ask if they're going to pay you interest...don't count on it...ha, ha, ha."


----------

